# Interesting xray*updated pic pg 2*



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I brought Porscha, my 2100g pastel ball python in to work tonight hoping to confirm my suspicions...









pastel x pastel breeding


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

shouldn't x-ray when one is pregnant


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Victor said:


> shouldn't x-ray when one is pregnant


xrays are often done on pregnant cats and dogs when they are near term, to tell how many puppies/kittens to expect. One or two xrays won't hurt anything 

This puppy just doesn't have legs


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Take the name and date off and it would be a frameable work of art.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

TomC said:


> Take the name and date off and it would be a frameable work of art.


Thanks Tom 

I have the image without the name and date (at much higher resolution) as well - I just might do that! (I have a shot her her head in it too) I just name/date things now because I tend to find them randomly used by other people when I don't and I don't mind sharing my photos either! I just want credit where credit is due.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool! Little babies will be neat to see.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely looks like a frameable piece. I hope Porsche has a an easy birth.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

AMAZING! Thanks for posting; I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

If you get any supers, can I have 1st dibs?!?!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Very cool pic! Do you know how far along they are?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool pic. Thanks for sharing Keri.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

wow look at the size of those eggs. Without the x-ray you still can tell she is pregnant .


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

rocking! you have such cool toys (and friends) to play with


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Sweet!!!! That's so cool


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool! How long until they hatch?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting the before and after shots.......AMAZING!


----------

